# Blitzortung



## Toby (6 Abr 2016 às 12:52)

Bom dia,

Alguns aqui têm uma estação Blitzortung:

http://fr.blitzortung.org/station_l...=0&selected_numbers=*&region_country=Portugal 

O vosso parecer interessa-me, medidas fiáveis?
A nova versão azul vem sair:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33453282/Orderlist_Blue_PCB_20(12).pdf


----------



## meteo-melin (29 Mai 2016 às 14:26)

Versão em português abaixo.

Hi folks,

First of all, sorry to post in English but, sadly, I don't speak Portugueese. An automated translation will follow.
I'm just here to say that the orders are open for this faboulous project of lightning detection.
It would be very nice to extend the coverage in Portugal.
You'll get more information on http://forum.blitzortung.org/showthread.php?tid=1656&pid=11437#pid11437

Lets be part of the community and enjoy lightning detection 

Regards.
Clement

_______________________________________________________________________

Oi pessoal,

Antes de mais nada, desculpe postar em Inglês, mas, infelizmente, eu não falo Portugueese. Uma tradução automatizada irá seguir.
Eu só estou aqui para dizer que as ordens são abertos para este projeto faboulous de relâmpago detecção.
Seria muito bom para estender a cobertura em Portugal.
Você poderá obter mais informações sobre http://forum.blitzortung.org/showthread.php?tid=1656&pid=11437#pid11437

Vamos ser parte da comunidade e desfrutar de detecção de raios 

Saudações.
Clement.


----------



## Toby (30 Mai 2016 às 13:47)

Ola,

Cedo 3 estações suplementares à Portugal: uma Acores, um perto Lisboa e um nmim à Alcobaca. 
É necessário encontrar um amador à Madeira.

Bonjour Clément, bientôt 3 en plus ici au Portugal, reste à trouver à Madère.
PS: Tu as vu mon post sur le forum allemand


----------



## Toby (8 Jun 2016 às 18:52)

Ola,
Recebi o material, aquilo interessa-os que detalho a montagem não - - à não?
…. com o meu português….


----------



## Diogocardoso (9 Jun 2016 às 16:07)

Se quiser montar uma no interior do país, zona da Guarda cedo espaço e Internet na minha aldeia


----------



## Werk_AG (12 Jun 2016 às 03:20)

Toby disse:


> Ola,
> Recebi o material, aquilo interessa-os que detalho a montagem não - - à não?
> …. com o meu português….



Parabens! Vai ser bom ter mais uma estação em Portugal.


----------



## Knyght (28 Ago 2018 às 00:36)

Toby disse:


> Ola,
> 
> Cedo 3 estações suplementares à Portugal: uma Acores, um perto Lisboa e um nmim à Alcobaca.
> É necessário encontrar um amador à Madeira.
> ...



Isso é preciso mesmo o quê? Parece que há uma na Horta que não está a funcionar hoje. Tem uma em Las Palmas. Na Madeira posso arranjar uma forma de por isso a funcionar. 

Abraço


----------

